# Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung



## Petra_Froehlich (26. August 2009)

*Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,691672


----------



## joevandoe (26. August 2009)

finde es schade dass es nicht geht...  habe mir extra deswegen die Ausgabe geholt... Hoffe es geht bald wieder...


----------



## allan123123 (27. August 2009)

WHERES THE LINK OF THAT SITE GIVING FREEE CODES TELL ME PLESE! email me at nothing12310@yahoo.com give me the link


----------



## joevandoe (27. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *



allan123123 schrieb:


> WHERES THE LINK OF THAT SITE GIVING FREEE CODES TELL ME PLESE! email me at nothing12310@yahoo.com give me the link


----------



## joevandoe (27. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Wie lange soll das dauern bis mann endlich den Code bekommt? Oder war das alles nur ein Gag der Redaktion?


----------



## allan123123 (27. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

geben Sie uns kostenlos Codes bitte ich wirklich nur 1-Code


----------



## Redox3222 (27. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Hmm, das ist jetzt aber eine schlechte Nachricht, hab mich jetzt schon so auf die 2 Teile gefreut -.-

EA und DICE, wenn es geht ein bisschen beeilung ^^, 
Danke....
:.....


----------



## Spassbremse (27. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *



allan123123 schrieb:


> geben Sie uns kostenlos Codes bitte ich wirklich nur 1-Code


Suchtproblem?


----------



## joevandoe (27. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

wahrscheinlich muss mann warten bis mein Urlaub alle ist und ich nicht mehr zocken kann. PS ohne uns Gamer würde die Spieleindustrie nicht leben...


----------



## joevandoe (27. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Achja Falls einer die 9/9 Ausgabe hat und kein BFH zockt so würde ich mich über den RedeemCode sehr freuen.

Mailt mir an josef.le@gmx.at


----------



## Redox3222 (27. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Ich versteh jetzt nicht ganz, was da so schwer ist ein paar Codes freizuschalten?

Hat den keiner die Aktion vorher geplant ?
Ich glaube auch mitlerweile das es ein Fake gewesen ist .....
.....
.... ich tausche die PC-Games gleich wieder um (
... ne nur ein Scherz, aber ich bin kurz davor ....

*rrrrr*


----------



## NoOd3lS (27. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

vielleicht schafft ihr es ja noch bis zur nächsten 
ausgabe!!! sehr peinlich PC Games sehr 
peinlich.......


----------



## Pietiman (27. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Kann vielleicht mal jemand sagen wann das Problem behoben ist weils ja wirklich nicht sehr schwierig sein kann und in der letzten ausgabe hats ja auch geklappt.


----------



## joevandoe (27. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Ich glaube kaum dass wir hier Antworten erhalten....


----------



## NoOd3lS (27. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

weil es kein schwein interessiert....mein gott das 
regt mich auf......


----------



## joevandoe (27. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

gestern hat es mich aufgeregt. heute macht sich nur noch Enttäuschung breit. Habe deswegen sogar das Heft mit der DVD gekauft obwohl ich sowas nicht tue. Nun dieses Dilemma....Naja nun weiss ich dass ich es mir ersparen kann... 

ein enttäuschter Leser


----------



## NoOd3lS (27. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

ich versteh nicht was so schwierig daran ist den 
Fehler zu erkären..ich war mit einer der ersten 
BFH spieler und hab spaß daran und nun so 
eine entschäuschung..es war doch monate lang 
bekannt!!!! Planung und durchführung ist nicht so 
die Stärke der zeitschrift wie ich das sehe...


----------



## DevilXL (27. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

sind die Codes für Die Nationals Itemteile schin in der aktuellen PC Action oder erst in der mächsten Ausgabe?Wenn ja weiss jemand wann die raus kommt? Thx im vorraus


----------



## Pietiman (27. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Bitte PC Games Redaktion gebt uns antworten !!! bitte das würde mich freuen wens wieder geht.


----------



## Redox3222 (27. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

naja, bis morgen werde ich noch warten, ansonsten bring ich die Zeitung zurrück .....


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (27. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *



Redox3222 schrieb:


> naja, bis morgen werde ich noch warten, ansonsten bring ich die Zeitung zurrück .....


Guten Abend,

wir arbeiten derzeit an einer Lösung und bitten um ein paar Stunden Geduld -- vor dem Wochenende gibt es definitiv Infos.

Der Fehler liegt hier klar bei der Redaktion -- daraus folgt, dass wir uns vielmals für die Verwirrung entschuldigen und die Sache in Ordnung bringen werden.


Petra
PC Games


----------



## NoOd3lS (27. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Na das is doch mal ne Ansage!
Sauber dann also mal ganz schnell 
weiterarbeiten


----------



## Redox3222 (27. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *



Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Redox3222 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > naja, bis morgen werde ich noch warten, ansonsten bring ich die Zeitung zurrück .....
> ...


   Vielen dank, ich werde die Zeitschrift selbst verständlich nicht zurrück bringen. Dafür bin ich ein zu großer fan der PC-Games, und ich hab sie ja nicht nur wegen den Klamotten gekauft ^^
Sorry hab überreagiert und etwas übertrieben  *g*
(hat aber funktioniert ^^)

MfG Redox


----------



## joevandoe (27. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Wow! Endlich mal ein Lebenszeichen dass mann erhört wird. So wird das Warten ein wenig erträglicher als im Ungewissen zu sein.... Vielen Dank werde mich noch ein wenig gedulden...


----------



## joevandoe (28. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Update 27.8.2009:
Der Versand der Codes ist zur Zeit leider nicht möglich. Am Freitag, 28. August 2009, werden die Probleme beseitigt sein und Sie Ihren Code anfordern können. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten und bitten Sie um Ihr Verständnis!

Also wir haben Freitag und es ist der 28/09. Leider immer noch kein Code generierbar. Sry dass ich darauf bestehe, denn ich habe mich darauf gefreut. Wäre sehr enttäuscht wenn ich es nicht in meinem Urlaub geniessen kann. Wenn ich wieder arbeiten muss bleibt kaum Zeit zum zocken. Bitte um Verständnis und lg


----------



## Loepel (28. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

ich warte und warte weiter!


----------



## joevandoe (28. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

lol ich warte nun seit 2 Tagen dass es geht....Immer noch nicht.....Bin langsam aber sicher schwerst enttäuscht....


----------



## Redox3222 (28. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Ich leider mit dir, aber hab ein wenig Geduld. 

PC-Games wird das schon irgendwie klären......
....
..
...hoffe ich zumindest ^^


----------



## Tigerclow (28. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

LIebe PCgames wieso drukct ihr die codes nicht einfachn weiter auf die dvds?? ist doch viel einfacher


----------



## Pietiman (28. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Also der Grund warum sies nich mehr auf die DVD drucken ist das es (ich nehme es mal an) immer wieder solche lustige Menschen gab die diese Codes gestohlen haben.
Aber natürlich würde es mich auch sehr freuen wenns bald gehen würde weil ich mich sehr darauf gefreut habe.


----------



## joevandoe (28. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

langsam werde ich ungeduldig....Wahnsinn wie lange das dauert. Kann echt nicht wahr sein oder?


----------



## Tigerclow (28. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

meine fresse welche horst klauen auch die ollen codes....das game ist 4 free da kann man sich doch mal ein paar hefte kaufen um cool auszusehen ist das zuviel verlangt?


----------



## joevandoe (28. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

so nun habe ich euch eine Mail geschrieben. Mal sehen wie lange das nun dauert....


----------



## Carbonion (28. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

kann mir einer sagen was ich alles eingeben soll in diese E-mail?
Ich weiß zwar was der Bar-Code ist, aber ich weß nicht was ich alles eingeben soll, und wie.


----------



## joevandoe (28. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

keine Ahnung habe denen einfach den ganzen Strichcode gschickt, aber noch keine Antwort erhalten....


----------



## Redox3222 (28. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

also ich hab jetzt den Strich Code hingeschickt, aber bis jetzt kommt nix ......


----------



## Tigerclow (28. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

bei mir kommt jetz schon ne fehlermeldung...PCgames plz macht in zukunft die sachen einfach auf die dvd zum angucken das man den code bekommt wenn man die cd abspielt und sich nich online irgendwie hanebüchen einloggen muss. plz............


----------



## joevandoe (28. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

mhhhh mich Interessieren keine Fehlermeldungen. Nur der Code ist ausschalggebend für mich...  Mag nicht mehr warten....


----------



## Redox3222 (28. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

also bei mir kommt NULL, keine E-mail oder sonst was .....


----------



## Zasauni (28. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

also umständlicher gehts echt nicht mehr....


----------



## Redox3222 (28. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Doch sie hätten den Code noch in einer Matheaufgabe verstecken können.


----------



## joevandoe (28. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

ja bei mir leider auch nicht. ich überlege mir nun echt ob ich mein Abo deswegen stornieren soll. warte schon 3 Tage auf diesen Code. zuerst mund wässrig machen dann nix dahinter...


----------



## Redox3222 (28. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Ich weis ja jetzt nicht mal ob es geklapt hat mit der E-Mail oder nicht, bei mir kommt auch nix also Antwort .......
........ ich weis auch nicht, ob der Code so richtig war, bei mir steht da noch ne Zahl am Rand Links, die hab ich mit geschickt.
....... hab mich auch riesig darauf gefreut ......


----------



## Redox3222 (28. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

*lach* hab jetzt grade kapiert, das  
rr@pcgames.de
ja die E-Mail von Rossis Rumpelkammer ist.
Na der wird sich freuen auf die ganzen Spam-Mails........


----------



## Carbonion (28. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

sie hätten wenigstens ein Bild raufstellen können das zeig was man überhaupt senden sol...


----------



## Tigerclow (28. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

das geilste ist ich kann nichtmal meine sachen abschicken da kommt ne fehlermeldung !vote for abdruck des codes wieder auf die cd`s ansonsten kann ich mir das geld auch sparen....


----------



## smokinace123 (28. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Hat irgendjemand den Code schon erhalten??? Gruß Smokinace


----------



## joevandoe (28. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

ich habe vor Stunden ne Mail geschickt. Aber immer noch keine Antwort. Warte schon 3 tage auf den Code. nur noch 1 woche Urlaub, aber dann könnt ihr mich als leser vergessen. Bin schon langsam sauer auf diese Verarsche....


----------



## Redox3222 (28. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Sieht nicht so aus als ob es jemanden gibt der den Code hat, langsam regt mich das auf, ist es so schwierig eine seit Monaten geplante Sache zum laufen zu bringen ??????? 

HALLOOOOOO; an alle PC-Games Mitarbeiter, 

MACHT ENDLICH WAS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## joevandoe (28. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Es wurde uns versprochen das wir den Code am Freitag bekommen. Nichts ist passiert. Stattdessen sollen wir ne Mail schreiben auf die es keine Antwort gibt. Keine Ahnung was ich mir nun über euch denken soll. positiv sicherlich nicht...


----------



## Dr-Orco (29. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

toll wie läuft das denn nun mit den codes hab mir 2 zeitschriften extra gekauft und beide haben den gleichen strichcode und nun?


----------



## joevandoe (29. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Keine Ahnung was da los ist. Finde die ganze Sache sehr dubios. Wir bekommen auch kein Statement dazu von der Redaktion. Grosses Schweigen bei diesem Dilemma. ich pfeiff nun drauf, mag nicht mehr. Werde die Zeitschrift zurück tragen, habe ja noch mein Umtauschrecht....


----------



## smokinace123 (29. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Naja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Wenns hier nicht klappt dann gibts immer noch ebay!!!


----------



## Pietiman (29. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Fertig lustig hab jetzt auch die email geschrieben wenn ich darauf  keine Antwort kriege !!!!!!!!!!

Naja gebt euer bestes Redakton wir glauben an euch.


----------



## Michig4n (29. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

So ich hab auch den code durch gegeben aber auch noch nix bekommen wie lange muss man denn warten ??


----------



## buzbal (29. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

na wahrscheinlich bis montag. dann sind die leute wieder im büro...


----------



## joevandoe (29. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

lol, ich verstehe nicht wie es sein kann dass es nach 4 tagen der Fehler nicht behoben werden kann. Eine Redaktion in diesem Format sollte da professioneller agieren. Ich habe das Heft gekauft in der Annahme dass ich den Code gleich nutzen kann. Stattdessen werden durch die Warterei und den leeren Versprechungen meine Nerven sehr stark strapaziert. ich bin Konsument und habe verständnis dass immer etwas passieren kann. Aber ich finde das 4 tage für solch einen Code stark überzogen ist. ich bin ein begeisterter BFh Zocker und wollte diese Heldenrüstung unbedingt haben. aber nach der ganzen Mieserie weiss ich echt nicht mehr ob es sich auszahlt....

redaktion ich bitte euch ein wenig mehr um eure treuen leser zu kümmern. gebt uns Feedback oder schickt uns einfach am besten den Code....

LG


----------



## DiChT-Ger-Linde0815 (29. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

HAllo Redaktion!

Wir vom Team Dicht SIND begeisterte BFH Spieler und ich hab mir das Heft hier gekauft um mein Royal Gunner Mal Sick anzuziehen !

Hab die MAil abgeschickt UND NUN?
wenn so was ist hab ich gedacht das ihr das nach ein abgleich automatisch vesentet!

mmmmm Ich bin zwar geduldig doch ich finde es schade 

BITTE Gebt GAS !!!


----------



## cmag-admin (29. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Die Redaktion bemüht sich nach Kräften um eine schnelle Lösung. *Alle, die eine Mail geschickt haben, werden einen Key bekommen*. Leider ist uns derzeit nicht möglich, den genauen Zeitpunkt zu bestimmen. Die Redaktion und der Verlag entschuldigen sich bei allen Lesern für die Verzögerung und danken Ihnen für Ihr Verständnis!


----------



## Derschakal4 (29. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

so hab jetzt auch mal abgeschickt das heist dan woll warten -.-


----------



## killer12123 (29. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Das geht doch nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teslatier (29. August 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

Welche beiden Teile schaltet man denn mit dieser Ausgabe frei?


----------



## Redox3222 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

PC Games (Germany) - Rippin' Rocket

# #09/09 Issue - Battlefunds

# #10/09 Issue - Rippin' Rocket Boots and Rippin' Rocket Trousers

# #11/09 Issue - Rippin' Rocket Gloves and Rippin' Rocket Helmet

# #12/09 Issue - Rippin' Rocket Jacket and Rippin' Rocket Holster

# #13/09 Issue - Rippin' Rocket Mask and Rippin' Rocket Rocket pack


----------



## RR (29. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Lösung ist definitiv in Arbeit. 
Bitte noch ein klein wenig Geduld.


----------



## RR (29. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Ganz so einfach wie du es darstellst ist es nun leider auch nicht.
Aber das du hast natürlich Recht -  das soll ja nicht dein Problem sein.
Bis Montag sollte eigentlich jedem von euch geholfen sein.


----------



## iCanBoogie (29. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

habe mir heute auch die pc Games wegen den codes gekauft. warte seit stunden auf die mail mit den codes.

Hoffe das klappt bald ...


----------



## odwkillerger (29. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

so, da schreib ich auch mal was.... also bis montag könnt ihr euch den code sonst wo hin schieben, ganz ehrlich! ich hab mir euer heftchen nur wegen dem code gekauft, das erste und letzte!  da investier ich mein geld lieber direkt in bf, die sind in 2 sec da. wirklich informiert wird mann auch nicht, kam meine email an, hmm oder nicht? richtig oder  falsch? hm ka.... naja da bleib ich bei gamestar cya pc games...


----------



## Pietiman (29. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Langsam werde ich ungeduldig ich hab das heft auch grösstenteils wegen dem code gekauft.

Und langsam werd ich ungeduldig.

Glaube aber weiterhin fest an euch das ihrs schafft.

P.S hab die email auch noch nich gekriegt bitte gebt uns mehr infos morgen am besten wenn ihr dann die seite betreut.


----------



## joevandoe (29. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Wieder ein weiterer Tag vergangen wo ich ohne Code bin.... mag bald nix mehr dazu sagen.... Bin echt nur noch enttäuscht


----------



## DiChT-Ger-Linde0815 (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

So mmm Immer noch kein Reedem Code mmmm Wie einige vorredner schon Sagten : man weis noch nicht mal ob die Email angekommen ist und der inhalt der mail passt! 

Bin schwer Enttäuscht!  Hoffe ihr Lasst euch was Einfallen um das Wieder  Gut zumachen!!!! 

Hoffe euch Fällt was ein !!!!


----------



## Michig4n (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

So wollen wir uns nicht alle mal verrückt machen ... hoffe das es bis Montag endlich mal klappen wird ..möchte ja auch gerne die ausrüstung haben .... und hoffe mal das wir vieleicht als entschädigung da wir ja so lange warten mussten die einen mehr die anderen weniger... vieleicht mal ein paar battlefound pionts extra oder so was änliches bekommen ...währe vieleicht ja mal was oder ???


----------



## abcdefghij (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Ich habe heute eine E-Mail an die angegebene Addresse geschickt und habe eine Antwort erhalten! Anscheinend hat man das Problem behoben!


----------



## joevandoe (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

ich habe die Mail schon länger verschickt, aber immer noch nichts....

Glaube es erst wenn ich meine Mail selbst erhalten habe....


----------



## abcdefghij (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Es könnte daran liegen, dass ich die Mail mehrmals verschickt habe??? Keine Ahnung...


----------



## Carbonion (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *



abcdefghij schrieb:


> Es könnte daran liegen, dass ich die Mail mehrmals verschickt habe??? Keine Ahnung...


   Wie oft hast du sie verschickt?


----------



## GodOfFire (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Na toll, Code bekommen und probiert einzulösen, was kam bei raus? 
Code already consumed.
Anscheinend wurde ein und derselbe Code an mehrere verschickt oder jemand hat sich einen"gehackt".
Irgendeine Lösung dafür?


----------



## Carbonion (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Das sind ja schon beste vorrausetzungen wen man noch keinen Code bekommen hat...


----------



## joevandoe (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

ich habe die Mail auch mehrmals verschickt, aber immer noch keine Antwort. Ich denke mal dass es der Redaktion egal ist ob wir dummen Leser einen Code bekommen oder nicht. Ich bin echt nur noch gefrustet wegen der dummen Warterei....


----------



## Carbonion (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

So jetzt hab ich den Code bekommen und genau wie beim GodOfFire steht bei mir als ich ihn einlösen wollte "Code already consumed."


----------



## GodOfFire (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Ich frag mich ob der ganze aufwand wirklich nötig war. Es klappte doch alles super als der code noch auf der DVD stand.


----------



## Carbonion (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

den 2. code den ich bekommen habe weil der 1. nicht funtkioniert hat ist auch schon benutzt! 
Ich Fühle mich ein wenig vera....


----------



## Pietiman (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Man es geht nich der Code geht nicht oh man das nervt mich langsam wirklich sehr. Ich freu mich schon jawohl hab den Code gekriegt und jetzt steht Code allready consumed wie bei allen anderen auch hoffentlich ist der Grund das er erst am Montag aufgeschaltet wird weil das BFH Team Wochenende hat aber das nervt sehr !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GodOfFire (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Soweit ich weiß wird der Code freigeschaltet, sobald PcGames die Codes erhält. Es kann aber auch sein das der Fehler jetzt algemein bei EA/Dice liegt, weil die falsche codes rausgegeben haben.(Hab noch keinen neuen code)


----------



## joevandoe (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

OMG ichhabe eine Antwort erhalten. Ebenfalls mit dem gleichen Problem wie bei den anderen. Der Code wurde bereits konsumiert. bitte redaktion was soll das?. Wollt ihr echt das wir komplett hier deswegen verrückt werden???


----------



## RR (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Ich bin momentan vor Ort und inzwischen müsste jeder seinen Code per E-Mail erhalten haben.


----------



## Carbonion (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *



RR schrieb:


> Ich bin momentan vor Ort und inzwischen müsste jeder seinen Code per E-Mail erhalten haben.


Code Erhalten ja, aba funtkioniern tun sie nicht -.-


----------



## Pietiman (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Ich hab einen zweiten gekriegt aber der geht auch nicht


----------



## GodOfFire (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Wie bereits erwähnt glaube ich diesmal das das Problem eher bei Ea/Dice/Battlefield Heroes liegt.
Trotzdem würde ich mich über nen zweiten code zum testen freunen


----------



## Carbonion (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Lag das Problem vohrerh nicht auch bei Dice/EA/BFH?


----------



## RR (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Die Codes entstammen allesamt einer Liste direkt vom Hersteller und können nach meinem Erachten noch gar nicht im Umlauf gewesen sein. Ich bin dran...


----------



## Carbonion (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Vieleicht hat EA auch einfach vergeesen die liste zu Aktivieren?


----------



## Pietiman (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Danke RR für die Unterstützung


----------



## joevandoe (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

mhhhh ich habe wieder einen Ersatzcode bekommen. leider immer noch das gleiche Problem. verstehe nicht warum die redaktion Codes bekommt, die eventuell nicht freigeschalten worden sind seitens des Betreibers?


----------



## joevandoe (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Achja Herr Rossi, vielen Dank dass sie uns leser diesmal supporten. Bei der ganzen Aufregung konnte ich Ihren Einsatz nicht nicht honorieren. Also nochmals vielen Dank. wenn der Code noch geht, dann sind Sie heute mein persönlicher Held....

Freundlichen Gruss


----------



## GodOfFire (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *



joevandoe schrieb:


> Achja Herr Rossi, vielen Dank dass sie uns leser diesmal supporten. Bei der ganzen Aufregung konnte ich Ihren Einsatz nicht nicht honorieren. Also nochmals vielen Dank. wenn der Code noch geht, dann sind Sie heute mein persönlicher Held....
> 
> Freundlichen Gruss


Auch wenn der Code nicht funktioniert, vorbildlicher Einsatz 
Wenn das Problem bei Dice liegen könnte, wurde schon probiert sie zu erreichen?

RR Unser held


----------



## Pietiman (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

meiner auch


----------



## RR (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *



GodOfFire schrieb:


> joevandoe schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Achja Herr Rossi, vielen Dank dass sie uns leser diesmal supporten. Bei der ganzen Aufregung konnte ich Ihren Einsatz nicht nicht honorieren. Also nochmals vielen Dank. wenn der Code noch geht, dann sind Sie heute mein persönlicher Held....
> ...



Öhm... es ist Sonntag Nachmittag. Irgendwie bin ich hier sprichwörtlich auf dem verlorenen Posten. 
Ich tu was ich kann, Jungs.



PS:
Schmeichler


----------



## Pietiman (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Irgendwie kriegen sies früher oder später hin wir glauben an sie.


----------



## Michig4n (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Also ich habe auch gerade ein Code bekommen und es ist genau wie bei den anderen das der code nicht gültig ist oder schonmal verwendet worden ist ka .......


----------



## cougar2010 (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Werden eigentlich alle eingehenden Mails mit EAN-Nummer händisch von Ihnen, Herr Rosshirt beantwortet? Oder geschieht das automatisiert? Und wie wird das in den kommenden PC Games Ausgaben gehandhabt? Ich habe vor einer knappen halben Stunde ein E-Mail geschickt. Wobei im Falle von händischer Beantwortung wohl Sonntag kein guter Tag sein wird, da man kaum davon ausgehen kann, dass Sie heute arbeitend unterwegs sind (falls doch meinen höchsten Respekt).


----------



## Pietiman (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

So jetzt sinds 100 Kommentare respekt. =-)


----------



## nitroblader (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

verdammt ich hab noch immer keinen code !!!! ich hab 2 emails geschickt !! hilfe


----------



## GodOfFire (30. August 2009)

*codes*



nitroblader schrieb:


> verdammt ich hab noch immer keinen code !!!! ich hab 2 emails geschickt !! hilfe


es bringt in der Regel nicht mehr, wenn du mehr E-Mails verschickst.
Außerdem wäre es sinnlos codes rauszugeben, wenn sie eh nicht funktionieren.

Trotzdem wäre schön zu wissen, wie es zurzeit darum steht


----------



## Carbonion (30. August 2009)

*codes*

wäre wirklich schön zu wissen ob man den Fehler inzwischen gefunden hat oder nicht


----------



## Pietiman (30. August 2009)

*codes*

also ich hab zwo codes gekriegt aber beide gingen nicht. Bitte RR wie weit bist du schon vorgedrungen auf dem harten weg eine Lösung für uns zu finden???

Wir stehen immer noch hinter dir.


----------



## joevandoe (30. August 2009)

*codes*

Wir brauchen Helden heute. Hr. Rossi mach was. Ich halte es bald ohne der Heldenrüssi nicht mehr auf. Rettet eure Leser vor dem Verrückt werden, oder quält von mir aus eure Praktikanten, aber ein funktionierender Code muss jetzt her....

lg


----------



## abcdefghij (30. August 2009)

*AW: codes*



joevandoe schrieb:


> Wir brauchen Helden heute. Hr. Rossi mach was. Ich halte es bald ohne der Heldenrüssi nicht mehr auf. Rettet eure Leser vor dem Verrückt werden, oder quält von mir aus eure Praktikanten, aber ein funktionierender Code muss jetzt her....
> 
> lg


   seh ich auch so  . Ich bitte die ganze Redaktion und Rainer Rosshirt sich nochmal dahinter zu klemmen und zu versuchen eine Lösung zu finden.


----------



## Redox3222 (30. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Yeah, hab nen Code bekommen und der funktioniert, war ja mal zeit. 

Viel Glück für alle bei denen es noch nicht geht.


MfG Redox


----------



## joevandoe (30. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Du glücklicher. Will auch endlich meinen haben. Hab unseren Rossi wieder ne Mail geschrieben. Vielleicht gibt er mir auch einen.....


----------



## jakYro (30. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Also ich hab gestern schon 2 verschickt und heute nochmals 2, allerdings in jeweils verschiedenen  Formaten des Barcodes, sprich zusammen, so wie er dort steht, mal mit der 10 (welche wohl fuer Heft Nr. 10 steht) und mal ohne, spielt die Schreibweise ueberhaupt eine Rolle?

Achso, ne Antwort bekam ich bisher leider keine, wahrscheinlich liegt meine irgendwo im Spam oder so.


----------



## Pietiman (30. August 2009)

*AW: codes*



Redox3222 schrieb:


> Yeah, hab nen Code bekommen und der funktioniert, war ja mal zeit.
> 
> Viel Glück für alle bei denen es noch nicht geht.
> 
> ...


Du Glücklicher mal 2 ich hab ja 2 und beide gehen immer noch nich macht mal was bitte !!!???

Wir glaben an euch.


----------



## nitroblader (30. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

der barcode is das mit den strichen oda ???


----------



## abcdefghij (30. August 2009)

*AW: codes*



nitroblader schrieb:


> der barcode is das mit den strichen oda ???


   ja, steht aber auch in dem Text darüber


----------



## nitroblader (30. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

wo ??? wie sieht der bei dir aus ??


----------



## Bl4ckburn (30. August 2009)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

Das selbe bei mir...  also der Code wird schon verwendet "Code already consumed."  

Irgentwie tut mir PCG leid, soviel Stress/Ärger/Aufwand wegen der ganzen Aktion. Ich hoffe, dass EA das ganze bald gebacken bekommt.


----------



## abcdefghij (30. August 2009)

*AW: codes*



nitroblader schrieb:


> wo ??? wie sieht der bei dir aus ??


   Der Srtichcode steht auf dem Heft unten links in der Ecke, rechts neben dem USK-Zeichen. Gib die Nummer unter dem längeren Strichcode in die E-Mail ein.


----------



## B34T (30. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

liustigerweise haben alle 3 zeitschriften die ich vor mir liegen habe den selvben strichcode wird wohl bei euch auch so sein


----------



## Pietiman (30. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

RR bist du noch hier oder machst du schon Feierabend wenn schon dann bis morgen und Danke für die harte Arbeit auf dem verlorenen Posten.


----------



## RR (30. August 2009)

*AW: codes*



abcdefghij schrieb:


> joevandoe schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wir brauchen Helden heute. Hr. Rossi mach was. Ich halte es bald ohne der Heldenrüssi nicht mehr auf. Rettet eure Leser vor dem Verrückt werden, oder quält von mir aus eure Praktikanten, aber ein funktionierender Code muss jetzt her....
> ...




ich klemm doch schon....


----------



## RR (30. August 2009)

*AW: codes*



Redox3222 schrieb:


> Yeah, hab nen Code bekommen und der funktioniert, war ja mal zeit.
> 
> Viel Glück für alle bei denen es noch nicht geht.
> 
> ...



Ist aus genau der selben Liste, wie die anderen...
Wenigstens Einer macht mir Hoffnung, den Sonntag nicht ganz und gar umsonst in die Haare geschmiert zu haben


----------



## Carbonion (30. August 2009)

*AW: codes*



RR schrieb:


> Redox3222 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, hab nen Code bekommen und der funktioniert, war ja mal zeit.
> ...


dann schick uns allen noch einen Code, vieleicht sind ja och mehr funtkionierende dabei


----------



## joevandoe (30. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Ich will endlich einen funktionierenden Code..... Pls sorgt doch endlich dass wir nicht mehr warten müssen....


----------



## Redox3222 (30. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

HAHAHAH, dann bin ich einer der wenigen (wenn es überhaupt noch jemanden gibt) der die Klamotten (also Hose und Schuhe) hat *MEGA-freu*

Ich hoffe das ist bis Nächsten Monat behoben, so das ich auch die anderen Teile bekomme (scheint ja fast wie lotto zu sein, ob der Code geht oder nicht *LOL*)

Da muss die PC-Games Redaktion wohl noch ein bischen üben, das war ja keine guter Anfang *lach* 

PS: Ich könnte ja ein paar Codes testen, ob sie gehen, leider sind sie danach schon verwendet  *LMAO*

MfG Redox


----------



## Carbonion (30. August 2009)

*AW: codes*



Redox3222 schrieb:


> HAHAHAH, dann bin ich einer der wenigen (wenn es überhaupt noch jemanden gibt) der die Klamotten (also Hose und Schuhe) hat *MEGA-freu*
> 
> Ich hoffe das ist bis Nächsten Monat behoben, so das ich auch die anderen Teile bekomme (scheint ja fast wie lotto zu sein, ob der Code geht oder nicht *LOL*)
> 
> ...


Ok, jetzt fühle ich mich von dir vera...


----------



## Redox3222 (30. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Ehm ich vera*** keinen, sorry wenn das so rüber gekommen ist, aber mein Code geht wirklich, Ehrenwort.

Ich freu mich nur wahnsinnig, das er geht .....
)


----------



## Pietiman (30. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Wiso gehts bei manchen und beim grösstenteil nich wahrscheinlich weil sie die codes schon aufgeschaltet haben und meinen nich bitte beeilt euch also ich geh davon aus das es morgen geht.

pls


----------



## RR (30. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Ich bleib auf jeden Fall am Ball.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (30. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Herr Rosshirt, unser Held der Arbeit.   

Wenn das wirklich klappen sollte und ich bald auch einen Code bekomm der funktioniert, werde ich einen Schrein errichten zu Ihren Ehren.


----------



## RR (30. August 2009)

*AW: codes*



Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Herr Rosshirt, unser Held der Arbeit.
> 
> Wenn das wirklich klappen sollte und ich bald auch einen Code bekomm der funktioniert, werde ich einen Schrein errichten zu Ihren Ehren.



Das hab ich mir gespeichert!!
Der Schrein ist mir sicher.


----------



## Morphium (30. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Warum kriegen eigentlich alle nen 2 code nur ich nicht.
Naja ich kann wartet  hoffe nur es klappt bald.

Mfg Morphium


----------



## Carbonion (30. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

werden die funktionierenden Codes dann automatisch gesendet oder muss man sich melden?


----------



## DiChT-Ger-Linde0815 (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Ich habe aucvh ein Code Bekommen der schon Benutzt war!!

Da Schaut man Ganz Schön Doof aus da Wäsche und ist Noch mehr verärgert als so schon!

MMMMMMMMMM

ARG!!!!


----------



## Carbonion (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

2. Tag 
2. mal Glück
also lass die codes kommen


----------



## Michig4n (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Hmmm Bis Jetzt Hab ich auch nur ein Code bekommen der benutzt wahr ....wiso bekommen die anderen 2 ??? Also ich hoffe ja echt mal das wird zu mindest mal ne entschädigung für den ganzen aufwand hier bekomen ist doch nicht normal hier ...das manche schon seit 4-5 tagen warten müssen und so wie ich ( 3 tage ) ... das geht doch einfach nicht ..... naja hab mir zwar die PC Games nicht nur wegen den Code gekauft ....aber wenn schon einer drin ist das muss das auch sofort gehen finde ich .......wollen wir mal den Tag abwarten ......


----------



## Pietiman (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Ich denk mal heute wird RR auf eine Lösung stossen da ja montag ist sollte alles viel schneller gehen als am Sonntag


----------



## Pietiman (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Aber auch bei denen die zwei Codes gekriegt haben (wie ich) gehts nicht bei mir zumindest nicht.

Bitte RR gib uns ein Lebenszeichen !!!?


----------



## joevandoe (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Ich warte nun echt seit letzten Montag auf einen funktionierenden Code. Meine Geduld ist echt bald am ende auch wenn Hr. Rossi mir 2 geschickt hat, so habe ich nichts davon wenn sie nicht funktionieren. Sry aber ich will endlich nen funktionierenden Code, so schwer darf dass ja nicht sein....

Bitte Redaktion gebt uns Feedback wegen der Heldenrüssi

lg


----------



## Marshal-Hardcore (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

dem code den man losschicken muss, is eh der links unten im weissen feld oder? :> unter dem strichcode nee?

hab auch schon losgeschickt aber kam noch nix bis jetz =( 

lg


----------



## Pietiman (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*



Marshal-Hardcore schrieb:


> dem code den man losschicken muss, is eh der links unten im weissen feld oder? :> unter dem strichcode nee?
> 
> hab auch schon losgeschickt aber kam noch nix bis jetz =(
> 
> lg


Ja der ist gemeint. im weissen feld unter dem strichkcode


----------



## nitroblader (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

VERDAMMT !!! ich bin am verzweifeln ich hab keinen einzigen code gekriegt und andere haben schon 2 !!!! ist hier überhaupt wer der noch keinen gekriegt hat ? hab mein email gestan abgeschickt


----------



## Marshal-Hardcore (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

hab auch noch keinen, hab aber erst inner früh um 10 oder so losgeschickt!

lg


----------



## der-jo (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*



nitroblader schrieb:


> VERDAMMT !!! ich bin am verzweifeln ich hab keinen einzigen code gekriegt und andere haben schon 2 !!!! ist hier überhaupt wer der noch keinen gekriegt hat ? hab mein email gestan abgeschickt


ganz ruhig, Rossi macht  das schon.

hab sonntag abend geschickt, und noch kam nix. Was ich mit einem warscheinlich unwirksamen code möglichst schnell anfangen will, weiß ich eh net. also warte ich auf Rossi und seine epischen Kräfte, diese Kriese zu lösen.

danach kann er dann endlich mit dem Rest weitermachen, also Weltfrieden und so weiter


----------



## Carbonion (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Ich möchte endlich wissen ob sie scho wissen woran es liegt! Gebt uns bitte einen Kurzen bericht wie weit ihr schon seit!


----------



## Marshal-Hardcore (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

meine fresse das sind beschissene schuhe und hosen in nem spiel... chillt mal ab ohne den sachen werdet ihrs auch überleben, der rossi macht das schon aber wenn ihr andauernd rumjammert wirds auch ned schneller gehn..


ps.: Krise ohne ie 

greetz


----------



## joevandoe (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

naja diese Sachen waren für viele BFH Anhänger der Grund die zeitschrift zu kaufen. Leider wartet mann schon knapp ne Woche auf funktionierende Codes. Rossi versucht eh sein bestes, aber der Schrein scheint ihm doch nicht gewiss zu sein. Petra hat uns versprochen dass es am Freitag geht. Leider immer noch nichts. Es wurde zwar versucht Codes rauszugeben, die aber nicht gültig waren. Naja ich habe noch genau 1 Woche Urlaub, danach komm ich sicher kaum zum zocken. Deshalb will ich unbedingt so schnell wie möglich nen Code....Wenn das die Redaktion nicht verstehen kann, dann kann ihr eh keiner mehr helfen. Ich agiere ja nur menschlich, denn ich hätt schon das Produkt wofür ich auch gezahlt habe... Du doch sicherlich auch oder?

lg


----------



## Carbonion (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Den 3. code den ich jetzt bekommen habe hat endlich funtioniert 

Danke an RR


----------



## Pietiman (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

RR hat mir jetzt den dritten Code geschickz der endlich geht und dafür bin ich ihm sehr dankbar.
antwortet einfach auf seine Code email falls sie nicht geht dann kriegt ihr einen neuen Code.


----------



## joevandoe (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Vielen, vielen Dank Hr. Rossi. Ich habe dank Ihnen endlich einen funktionierenden Code. Ich werde sofort einen Schrein für sie bauen, denn Sie sind heute mein persönlicher Held......

Merci bleibe euch weiterhin treu


----------



## Pietiman (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Ja vielen dank hoffentlich gehts beim nächsten mal besser und flüssiger bitte teilen sie uns das dann noch mit danke.


----------



## Pietiman (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Ich hab noch einen Code von RR erhalten aber ich hab doch schon einen und ich wollte ihm eigentlich mit der E mail danken aber er hats wol falsch vertstanden.
also geb ich ihn einem von euch müsst mir nur eure email adresse geben dan schick ich ihn also der schnellste gewinnt.


----------



## Pietiman (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

hier ins forum schreiben


----------



## Pietiman (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

ach was ich schreib ihn einfach hin.

hier ist er 37L2-657T-BS5H-A8DH


----------



## Pietiman (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

schreibt es bitte hin wenn ihn schon jemand benutzt hat. Danke.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Ich wollte mich bei der Gelegenheit mal beim Herrn Rosshirt bedanken. ^^ Sehr löblicher Einsatz!
Ihr Schrein ist bereits in arbeit.


----------



## RR (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*



Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich bei der Gelegenheit mal beim Herrn Rosshirt bedanken. ^^ Sehr löblicher Einsatz!
> Ihr Schrein ist bereits in arbeit.



Ein Foto davon bekomm ich schon, oder?


----------



## Pietiman (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Hat jetzt schon jemand den Code den ich hinschrieb benutzt bitte antworten.


----------



## Carbonion (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Ich habe auch eine 4. Code bekommen obwohl der 3 schon funtkioniert hat also wollte ich fragen was ich jetzt damit machen soll ??


----------



## Pietiman (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

mir geben ich hab einen freund der kan ihn brauchen


----------



## Pietiman (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

bitte


----------



## jakYro (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

5 Mails verschickt, aber bisher nichts..., geht das mittlerweile automatisch vonstatten oder manuell?


----------



## B34T (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

4 codes 4 funzen


----------



## Carbonion (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Ich hab auch einen freund der mich anbettelt den code zu geben, also wllte ich eine direkte antwort von RR


----------



## Pietiman (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

bitte gib ihn mir


----------



## Carbonion (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*



B34T schrieb:


> 4 codes 4 funzen


   Du hast 4 Codes verwendet!?!


----------



## Carbonion (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*



jakYro schrieb:


> 5 Mails verschickt, aber bisher nichts..., geht das mittlerweile automatisch vonstatten oder manuell?


   Ich vermute das es automatisiert ist und nicht per hand gemacht wird..


----------



## jakYro (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Dann frag ich mich aber, warum ich bisher nichtmal eine Antwort bekommen habe?


----------



## Carbonion (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

wann hast du die Emails verschickt?


----------



## jakYro (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Samstag 2 Stueck, Sonntag auch 2 Stueck und eben nochmal eine, glaube so in etwa, hab den Strichcode mal zusammen, mal so geschrieben, wie er dort drauf steht, sprich mit leerzeichen, aber kam zu keinem was...


----------



## Carbonion (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

da müsste eig etwas in nächster zeit kommen.


----------



## jakYro (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Ich hoff mal, wenn heute abend nichts da ist, schick ich halt noch eine, wahrscheinlich werd Ich dann unter "Spamverdacht" gefuehrt oder so... .


Edit: Seltsam, jetzt mit einer anderen Email als Absender kam sogar nen Code und das relativ schnell, nachher mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Carbonion (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Hey RR

was soll ich mit dem code machen denn ich bekommenhabe obwohl ich schon einen Funktionierenden bekommen habe ?


----------



## Pietiman (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

mir bitte geben wenns keine umstände macht


----------



## Bl4ckburn (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*



RR schrieb:


> Bl4ckburn schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich wollte mich bei der Gelegenheit mal beim Herrn Rosshirt bedanken. ^^ Sehr löblicher Einsatz!
> ...


   Ich werd mich bemühen ihnen ein Foto zukommen zu lassen sobald ich etwas finales errichtet habe.


----------



## Michig4n (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Hurra Endlich hab auch auch bekommen der funzt ...... vielen dank ......


----------



## Michig4n (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Hää was ist das den hab den code eingegben .... aber ich kann die stiefen und die hose nicht bekommen ????? code hat geklappt hab sie aber nicht in meiner sammlung ?????? was soll ich jetzt machen ? hab ich was falsch gemacht ???


----------



## Michig4n (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Fals ich was Falsch gemacht habe ....wie bekomm ich den jetzt nun ein neuen code weil der den ich jetzt habe geht ja dann nicht mehr ??? ...... was kann ich tun will auch endlich die klamotten haben


----------



## Carbonion (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*



Michig4n schrieb:


> Fals ich was Falsch gemacht habe ....wie bekomm ich den jetzt nun ein neuen code weil der den ich jetzt habe geht ja dann nicht mehr ??? ...... was kann ich tun will auch endlich die klamotten haben


   hast du ihm vieleicht dem falschen helden geschenkt?

EDIT: Bin in rechtschreibung eine nite -.-


----------



## Michig4n (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

ne leider nicht ...bin ja ammi ... und habe ja auch die pc games genommen nicht die pc action ......


----------



## brandy1980 (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Guten Abend zusammen,

wo ist denn der orangene Link, der im Heft beschrieben ist? 
Die Seite sieht irgendwie anders aus, als im Heft beschrieben.


----------



## Pietiman (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Jo du must an RR eine mail schreiben mit dem Code des Heftes dan bekommst du den Code oben ist es auch nochmals beschrieben.


----------



## B34T (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*



Carbonion schrieb:


> B34T schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 4 codes 4 funzen
> ...


jupp gestern email geschickt heute bekommen um 14 uhr


----------



## Seeed63 (31. August 2009)

*AW: codes*

Wollte wissen wo den der Code vom Heft steht ( im Heft oder wo ??)


----------



## hammer21423 (1. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

Also ich habe vor 3 tage mein Code angefordert aber bis heute noch nix erhalten. Habt Ihr den Strichcode bzw Ean-Code in die Betreffzeile oder ganz normal unten rein geschrieben???


----------



## Pietiman (1. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

ich hab ihn unten rein geschrieben in die betreffzeile muss BF Heroes Code.


----------



## aCe-g3r (1. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

Toll, ich hab einen Code bekommen der komplett wertlos ist, da ihn irgendjemand schon verwendet hat. Kann man nicht bei der nästen Ausgabe die Codes in der Innenseite der "CD-Hülle" drucken, dann wäre, wenn jemand so dreist ist, bei einer Öffnung der "Hülle" zumindest eine Beschädigung zu verzeichnen und derjenige, welcher die "Hülle" beschädigt hat, zur Verantwortung gezogen werden kann?
Ist nur ne Idee. Aber meine Beschwerde hat ja bis dato nichts gebracht, da ich keinen neuen verwertbaren Code bekommen habe.

Mfg ace


----------



## Rollid04 (1. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

Hmm währe schön wenn es so funktionieren würde. Hab letzte Woche auch schon zwei mails an RR geschrieben und bis heut nichts bekommen bin sehr enttäuscht von PCgames


----------



## Muradain (1. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

Bei mir wurde auch angezeigt "Code allready consumed" oder so. Hab an Rossi geschrieben und habe noch einen gekriegt-ungültig(Code invalid!)
Was ist da los? wurde das Problem jetzt schon gelöst?


----------



## SixtyNineEyes (1. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

bekommt man so auch 2 codes? ich brauche schließlich 2 sätze klamotten für meine königlichen soldaten^^


----------



## killer12123 (1. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

Habe schon zum zweiten mal die Email abgeschikt weil bei der Ersten nichts zurüch kam.

Hoffe das komt noch diesen Monat !!


----------



## DerTroll1 (1. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

wie bekomme ich denn den code für die helden rüssi ????


----------



## Pietiman (2. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

Lies die Anweisungen oben über dem Bild des Rippin Rocket.


----------



## SixtyNineEyes (2. September 2009)

*AW: codes*



DerTroll1 schrieb:


> wie bekomme ich denn den code für die helden rüssi ????


Du kaufst dir eine Ausgabe der PC games 10/09 und sendest Rossi per email (wie im Artikel beschrieben http://www.pcgames.de/aid,691672/Battlefield-Heroes-Exklusive-Codes-fuer-die-PC-Games-Heldenausruestung/PC/Special/ ) den Barcode, bzw die Nummernfolge unterhalb des Strichcodes, zu...punkt


----------



## kino89 (2. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

das ist doch kompletter Nonsens, jedes Heft dieser Ausgabe hat doch den selben Barcode, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## BioFire (2. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

wo ist den den diesr link? wtf


----------



## Pietiman (3. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

Fragt bitte nicht alle nach dem selben wie man den Code bekommt erfahrt ihr im Text schickt den Barcode der überall gleich ist an RR.


----------



## Zasauni (3. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

also ich habe euch jetzt schon 3 emails 
geschickt... warte seit knapp 2 wochen auf eine 
mail mit dem bescheuerten code.... nix... wollt ihr 
mich verarschen ??


----------



## Zasauni (3. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

und der code ist doch 13 stellig ?? bin mir echt 
nicht sicher da ich garnix von euch höre....


----------



## RespawnedEvil (3. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

Vielleicht wollen die das man den Strichcode einscannt und mailed?


----------



## abcdefghij (3. September 2009)

*AW: codes*



RespawnedEvil schrieb:


> Vielleicht wollen die das man den Strichcode einscannt und mailed?


   Nein,  

ich hab meinen Code so bekommen:

Ich habe eine E-Mail an rr@pcgames.de gesendet ( von yahoo aus) mit dem Betreff BF Heroes Code und meiner Strichcodenummer gesendet.

spätestens 1 Tag später hatte ich meinen funktionierenden Code bekommen.


----------



## RR (3. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

Jeder der eine E-Mail mit dem EAN Code schickt, bekommt eigentlich auch eine Antwort.

Hier eine kleine Sammlung ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit:


Einige E-Mails konnten nicht zugestellt werden. Grund z.B.:
[size=10.5pt; font-family: Consolas]Fehlermeldung = Benutzer hat das Speichervolumen ueberschritten. / User has exhausted allowed storage
[/size]
Bei einigen habe ich erfahren, dass ein übereifriger Spamkiller am Werk war und unsere Antwort verschluckte.
Wer seine E-Mail als lustig blinkende HTML Spielwiese verschickt, die obendrein auch noch mit Werbung gespickt ist, sollte sich auch nicht wundern.
Gelegentlich wird auch keine EAN Nummer mitgeschickt, oder eine Nummer, die nicht einmal eine grobe Ähnlichkeit mit einer EAN hat - gibt natürlich auch keinen Code. Ganz Schlaue, nimms nicht persönlich, Nick, geben natürlich auch an Zitat: "[size=7.5pt; font-family: "Verdana","sans-serif&quot]Heroes Code Barcode (Strich- bzw. EAN-Code)". Naja - im Prinzip richtig erkannt, aber nur im Prinzip...
[/size][size=10pt; font-family: "Verdana","sans-serif&quot][/size]

Richtige E-Mail Adresse und den richtigen Betreff verwenden, erleichtert die Sache ungemein.
Klingt vielleicht jetzt alberm, ist aber zig Mal vorgekommen.


Nicht immer sind wir die Schuldigen.....


----------



## der-jo (3. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

stimmt, auch bei mir gings reibungslos.


> betreff: BF Heroes Code
> 3 123 232 332 232 4



mehr enthielt meine mail nicht.


----------



## Zasauni (3. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

also ich hab jetzt von 3 verschiedenen email 
account emails an euch geschickt.... kommt 
immer noch nichts.... ich gebs auf.... für was 
brauch ich den so eine dämliche rüstung..... sieht 
so aus als hättet ihr es einfach nicht drauf....


----------



## Pietiman (4. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

Hehe nicht so deftig die Redaktion ist nicht an allem schuld zum beispiel das die ersten Codes nicht richtig waren war der Fehler vom BFH Team und Dice (EA).

Und ich weiss das es nerven kann so lange zu warten aber schhlussendlich lohnt es sich weil der Anzug schon ziemlich cool. also nicht aufgeben.


----------



## Timuhh (4. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

also ich hab mir gestern 2 Hefte gekauft und auch den code direkt verschickt mit allen zahlen hoffe das ich die 2 codes für meinen royal gunner und soldier bald bekomme !


----------



## SixtyNineEyes (4. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

ich hätte gerne noch einen zweiten code..ist das im rahmen der möglichkeiten?


----------



## NickoTron (4. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

Hi i'm from Denmark, but I understand some german ;P I bought the magazine and I don't know what I am supposed to do  Please help me, cuz i'm a little confused about the EAN code.


----------



## Teslatier (4. September 2009)

*AW: codes*



NickoTron schrieb:


> Hi i'm from Denmark, but I understand some german ;P I bought the magazine and I don't know what I am supposed to do  Please help me, cuz i'm a little confused about the EAN code.


   Just send the barcode numbers to rr@pcgames.de with subject "BF Heroes Code". Then (ideally after a few hours) you will recieve an email with the code.


Jetzt mal wieder auf deutsch: Ich hab die Mail mit dem Code gestern geschickt, aber bis jetzt noch keinen Code bekommen. Ist zwar nicht dringend, aber würd gern wissen, wie das mit den Anfragen gehandhabt wird.


----------



## Timuhh (4. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

Eine Frage : Is das System mit der Email bei der Pc Action gleich? Danke im vorraus


----------



## Timuhh (4. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

Juhu eben gerade meinen Code gekrigt und funzt danke für die schnelle zuschickung hoffe bekomme den 2ten genauso schnell 
MFG Timuhh


----------



## Teslatier (4. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

Hui, sieben Minuten später war der Code da.


----------



## Kr4iT (4. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

Meine Mail sah genauso aus, wie verlangt wurde. Ich habe sie schon vor ungefähr einer Woche abgesendet.
Vorgestern von einem anderen Account.
Bis heute ist nichts angekommen...


----------



## sanger (4. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

[quote uid="8136263" unm="Kr4iT"]Meine Mail sah
genauso aus, wie verlangt wurde. Ich habe sie schon vor ungefähr
einer Woche abgesendet. Vorgestern von einem anderen Account. Bis heute
ist nichts angekommen...   [/quote]    Hey is bei mir genau das
gleiche hast du schon irgendwas rausbekommen???


----------



## Muglug (5. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

hab den code von meiner mail adresse abgeschickt und nicht über den link weil ich nicht weis was ein posteingangsserver sein soll. hoffe das geht auch. ahb zumindest noch keine mail bekommen.


----------



## THE-JOKER0815 (7. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

leute kann mal jmnd den code schreiben weil bei uns gibts kein Pc games, danke


----------



## Diesel96 (7. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

also wer den code hat kann ihn mir vllt jemand sagen ich warte ungefähr ein tag und wenn ich  zu lange warten muss dan finde ich fuer 10 euro die zeitschrift echt blöd fuer den code habe ich das geld dafuer ausgegeben und hoffe das ich den heute oder morgen bekomme


----------



## Kr4iT (7. September 2009)

*AW: codes*



> Hey is bei mir genau das
> gleiche hast du schon irgendwas rausbekommen???


Bis heute immernoch nichts... Ich werde hier richtig sauer!


----------



## GreenMe (8. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

also die anleitung im heft  10/09 zum erhalten der rüstung stimmt nicht mit der anleitung auf der website überein...was soll das?
warum ist der code net einfach wieder auf der cd-hülle wie beim 5,50€ gutschein?...so dauerts nur wieder ewig -.-


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. September 2009)

*AW: codes*



GreenMe schrieb:


> also die anleitung im heft  10/09 zum erhalten der rüstung stimmt nicht mit der anleitung auf der website überein...was soll das?
> *warum ist der code net einfach wieder auf der cd-hülle wie beim 5,50€ gutschein?*...so dauerts nur wieder ewig -.-


Weil da Leute einfach in den Laden gegangen sind, haben das Heft aufgeschlagen und sich dann den Code rausgeschrieben. Die, die sich dann das Heft gekauft haben, haben sich natürlich dann geärgert, weil ihr Code schon verwendet wurde.


----------



## EazyS (9. September 2009)

*AW: codes*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> GreenMe schrieb:
> 
> 
> > also die anleitung im heft  10/09 zum erhalten der rüstung stimmt nicht mit der anleitung auf der website überein...was soll das?
> ...


   klasse und dafür warte ich seit über einer woche auf den code

und in der PC-Action sind sie sogar so dreist und haben nichtmal etwas von dem code ins heft oder auf die DVD getan also nichtmal ne info drüber was mich dran zweifeln läßt das es überhaupt für die PC-Action die klamotten gibt

leicht zum kotzen is das -.-


----------



## Fox2k7 (9. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

ich hab mein code auch noch nicht bekommen werde ich wohl nochmal wegschicken müssen


----------



## Dexter00 (11. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

bei die strich-bzw. ean code meinten sie doch die zahlen die unter diesen strichen standen auf dem cover oder?


----------



## Timuhh (11. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

xD hi leute hoffe ich könnt mir hier schnell eine antwort geben... heute habe ich den code der neuen pc action abgeschickt => d.h. national boots und hose jedoch habe ich den code für die royal boots und hose bekommen ... kann mir einer sagen wie ich an die national sachen komme???? danke im vorraus für antwort


----------



## Iron26 (11. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

ich hab ehrlich kein plan wie ich an den code kommen soll und bin abonoment bei der anleitung versteh ich nur bahnof


----------



## Timuhh (11. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

tauscht wer funktionierenden National code für boots und schuhe ggn meinen funktionierenden royal code?


----------



## Razorblack (13. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

das stimmt aber man kann diesen code , falls er nicht geht( weil er vllt schon benützt wurde) sperren lassen. Also wird der code rückgängig gemacht und ich glaube der account wo der gestohlene code eingegeben wurde gesperrt. man erhält natürlich einen neuen code. is schon irgendwie klar oder


----------



## Amigaforever (13. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

Also, ehrlich gesagt, finde ich das Ganze äusserst umständlich. Gab es in der Vergangenheit irgendwelche Probleme ?
Dieser 5€ Gutschein in der letzten Ausgabe funktionierte doch auch tadellos & war wesentlich unkomplizierter zu erhalten.


----------



## KillandGrill (13. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

ich hat dich jetz nicht für blöd aber des must du auf deren ihrer web schicken...


----------



## McEmich (14. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

Ich blick das nicht. Hab die Mail abgeschickt aber noch keinen Code bekommen. Wie lange dauert dass denn?


----------



## derbaum123 (14. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

ich habe ein email von meiner web.de adresse 
geschrieben.ist das in ordnung oder muss ich 
über pcgames nachichen oder so eine email 
schreiben?


----------



## derbaum123 (15. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

danke!!


----------



## b34tnu (17. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

wann kommen die nächsten teile raus?


----------



## herrbanause (18. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

die dargestellte seite unter "exklusiv" auf der dvd von der pc games 10/09 erscheint nicht. es gibt auch keine weiterleitung auf dieser seite für die codes! ich fühl mich verarscht


----------



## herrbanause (18. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

die dargestellte seite unter "exklusiv" auf der dvd von der pc games 10/09 erscheint nicht. es gibt auch keine weiterleitung auf dieser seite für die codes! ich fühl mich verarscht


----------



## herrbanause (18. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

die dargestellte seite unter "exklusiv" auf der dvd von der pc games 10/09 erscheint nicht. es gibt auch keine weiterleitung auf dieser seite für die codes! ich fühl mich verarscht


----------



## Pietiman (19. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

Das liegt daran das sich das verfahren geändert hat du must jetzt eine mail an die oben angegebene adresse schicken und in derr mail must du den Barcode des Magazins angeben das ist der unter dem Strichcode.


----------



## b34tnu (20. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

welche teile sind denn in der 10/09 enthalten?


----------



## Pietiman (26. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

Wie funktioniert es denn jetzt in der neuen ausgabe ??? ist der Code jetzt über die DVD hülle oder über die DVD ??? (ich rede von der ausgabe 11 die am 30 September erscheint.


----------



## cougar2010 (26. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

Ich bin Abonnent und habe die Zeitschrift 11/2009 heute bekommen. Zwei Mal habe ich sie jetzt durchgeblättert, aber weitere Codes oder auch nur Seiten, die erklären, wie man an die restlichen Teile der Rüstung kommen könnte: Fehlanzeige! Es ist, als hätte es die Aktion nie gegeben...


----------



## EnterNicknameHere (26. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

habe das gleiche problem wie meine vorredner. Irgendwie kann ich den code in der aktuellen ausgabe (11/09) die heute in meinem Briefkasten lag nicht finden. In der letzen ausgabe war der Link ja im DVD menü aber diesmal ist nur westnoth als vollversion auf der seite mit dem dvd menü und auf der anderen seite ist die spellforce vollversion ohne pcgames menü. wie komme ich an die nächsten 2 teile für das rippin rocket set.


----------



## Pietiman (26. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

Ist doch im Exclusiven bereich etwa auf seite fünf oder mehr dort wird es beschrieben


----------



## BeefBazooka (26. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

also kann sich auch hier, wie bei der PC-Action, jeder leicht den
 Heroes-Code über das email-Verfahren besorgen, ohne das Heft zu kaufen
 oder zu abonnieren. Danke PC GAMES


----------



## cougar2010 (26. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

welcher exklusive Bereich? Auf der Heft-DVD (hab ich keinen gefunden - welche Seite, die mit dem PCGames-Menü oder die mit Spellforce2)? Auf der Homepage (wo da?)? Reden wir über dieselbe Ausgabe? Es geht um 11/2009 !


----------



## Ken-Master (26. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

Öhm..soweit ich weiß meinen Sie mit Strich- bzw. EAN-Code)  den Strichcode, welcher sich auf der Außenseite der PCGAMES befindet..

Genau da wo ihr den Preis usw sieht... skurillerweise wurde mir die FSK 16 zugesendet... dabei habe ich das FSK 18 Abo.. das muss ich nun auch mal klären


----------



## cougar2010 (26. September 2009)

*AW: codes*



Ken-Master schrieb:


> Öhm..soweit ich weiß meinen Sie mit Strich- bzw. EAN-Code) den Strichcode, welcher sich auf der Außenseite der PCGAMES befindet..
> 
> Genau da wo ihr den Preis usw sieht... skurillerweise wurde mir die FSK 16 zugesendet... dabei habe ich das FSK 18 Abo.. das muss ich nun auch mal klären


 wie kommst du jetzt plötzlich auf den EAN-Code? Natürlich ist das der vorne auf der Zeitung. Gibt ja nur den. Aber um den gehts doch gerade gar nicht. Es ist im ganzen Heft 11/2009 und auf der Heft-DVD nirgends etwas über die BF-Heroes Rüstung zu lesen. Das ist unser Problem.


----------



## Ken-Master (26. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

Ich bezog meine Antwort für "Enternicknamehere" 

  Klaro hätten Sie wenigstens einen kleinen *Dreizeiler* in die Zeitschrift klatschen können.
  Ich stand vor dem selbigen Problem.. dachte auch zuerst es lag daran das nichts drin steht, da ich die FSK 16 zugeschickt bekommen habe..... 
 Aber ein Blick in das Forum hat mir dann weitergeholfen, wenn auch über Umwege hoffe ich, daß der Code zugeschickt wird.


----------



## cougar2010 (27. September 2009)

*AW: codes*



Ken-Master schrieb:


> Aber ein Blick in das Forum hat mir dann weitergeholfen, wenn auch über Umwege hoffe ich, daß der Code zugeschickt wird.


 Bitte um Link. (Danke im Voraus)


----------



## BeefBazooka (27. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

Achtung:

 PC Games 11/09  Seite 3 - den grünen Kasten in der Mitte (IN EIGENER SACHE) lesen und Bescheid wissen !


----------



## cougar2010 (27. September 2009)

*AW: codes*



BeefBazooka schrieb:


> Achtung:
> 
> PC Games 11/09 Seite 3 - den grünen Kasten in der Mitte (IN EIGENER SACHE) lesen und Bescheid wissen !


 jap, das erklärt's. Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## shodoo (29. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

wie bekomme ich den code


----------



## Pietiman (30. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

was is denn in dieser ausgabe drin ???
Ich meine natürlich die Klamotten


----------



## Pietiman (30. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

Was in aller Welt soll dieser Sch...ss
echt ich hab mir das Heft nur wegen dem Code gekauft und was steht da ganz klein gedruckt das sie aus technischen Gründen den nächsten Code erst in der nächsten Ausgabe bringen !!!!!!!

Ihnen ist wohl nicht der Gedanke gekommen das man die Leute darauf hinweisen könnte bevor sie sich ihr Magazin kaufen zum beispiel auf dieser seit hier oder irgendwie sonst !!!!!!!!!

jetzt habe ich mir das Magazin umsonst geholt 11 Franken einfach weg danke PC Games wirklich toll gemacht ich verlange das auch die jenigen die sich das magazin trotzdem geholt haben dafür das nächste heft nicht kaufen müssen und sie ihren Code vom heft 11/09 abgeben können (ean code) . Sonst fühle ich mich verarscht!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lexxxs (30. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

ABER ECHT!!!!!
ich hab mir auch nur wegen den cods das heft gehollt und was sehe ich - nichts, ich hab das sogar mit kleingedruckten nicht gefunden!!!
es hieß:
# #09/09 Issue - Battlefunds
# #10/09 Issue - Rippin' Rocket Boots and Rippin' Rocket Trousers
# #11/09 Issue - Rippin' Rocket Gloves and Rippin' Rocket Helmet
# #12/09 Issue - Rippin' Rocket Jacket and Rippin' Rocket Holster
# #13/09 Issue - Rippin' Rocket Mask and Rippin' Rocket Rocket pack 

und  jetzt auf ein mal es kommt nächste ausgabe, das problemm war doch schon beim letzten heft und in 2 monaten kriegt man das nicht im griff`???? man könnte das wie beim letzten heft  machen für die, die das heft schon geholt haben, weil im geschäft nimmt mir keiner das heft zurück oder wenigsten das wir ein cod für Battlefunds bekomme? 

Bitte um eine Antwort!!

Danke


----------



## shodoo (30. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

also gibt es den code nich ?


----------



## shodoo (30. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

leute so was ist echt schei...


----------



## TheGEG12 (30. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

ey des kanns ned sein!!!!ich will meinen code!!!über die ean nummer meinetwegen


----------



## lykrit (30. September 2009)

*AW: codes*



Pietiman schrieb:


> Was in aller Welt soll dieser Sch...ss
> echt ich hab mir das Heft nur wegen dem Code gekauft und was steht da ganz klein gedruckt das sie aus technischen Gründen den nächsten Code erst in der nächsten Ausgabe bringen !!!!!!!
> 
> Ihnen ist wohl nicht der Gedanke gekommen das man die Leute darauf hinweisen könnte bevor sie sich ihr Magazin kaufen zum beispiel auf dieser seit hier oder irgendwie sonst !!!!!!!!!
> ...


   Was soll das ich habe mir extra das heft gekauft nur für diesen einziegen code und jetzt jetzt erfahre ich das es in der ausgabe keinen code gibt         

 ich kaufe mir die nächste nicht dann kaufe ich mir die pc games bis die battlefield heroes aktion vorbei ist dann kaufe ich mir nie mehr die pcgames      

 Computer bild spiele ist eh intresanter


----------



## lykrit (30. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

Lasst uns wenigstens den code nächstes mal benutzen dann haben wir die zeitung nicht umsonst gekauft 







 ach uns hört hier eh keiner zu


----------



## lykrit (30. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

Lasst uns wenigstens den code nächstes mal benutzen dann haben wir die zeitung nicht umsonst gekauft 







 ach uns hört hier eh keiner zu


----------



## cougar2010 (30. September 2009)

*AW: codes*



Pietiman schrieb:


> was is denn in dieser ausgabe drin ???
> Ich meine natürlich die Klamotten


 gar nichts: Aus technischen Gründen wird die Aktion mit den Codes für einen Monat ausgesetzt.


----------



## Pietiman (30. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

Ja das wäre echt super wenn sie s so machen das wir den Ean Code dieser ausgabe benützen können damit wir sie nicht umsonst gekauft haben das wäre das mindeste


----------



## Finchcon (30. September 2009)

*AW: codes*



lexxxs schrieb:


> ABER ECHT!!!!!
> ich hab mir auch nur wegen den cods das heft gehollt und was sehe ich - nichts, ich hab das sogar mit kleingedruckten nicht gefunden!!!
> es hieß:
> # #09/09 Issue - Battlefunds
> ...


  Mir gehts auch so. Hab nur wegen den Reedem Codes dieses Monat die Pc Games gekauft. 

  Und die riesen Frechheit ist, dass dies wirklich nur winzig klein am Anfang steht. Man könnte ja sonst ein paar Käufer wie mich abschrecken die das Heft nur wegen solcher Aktionen kaufen.


  Da hät ich mir lieber ne Packung Zigaretten gekauft obwohl ich Nichtraucher bin. VIELEN DANK.


----------



## xXInnozenzXx (30. September 2009)

*AW: codes*

Ich muss euch da vollkommen Recht geben Jungs...mir gings genauso, nur wegen dem Code gekauft ... wenn wenigstens irgendwo groß ACHTUNG! stehen würde oder so...aber nein es is mir auch ers nach mehrmaligem durchguggen des Heftes aufgefallen...

 Desweiteren würden mich mal die "technischen Probleme" interessieren, die es nicht möglich machen einen Code beizulegen  

 Ich hab da immer die Szene vor Augen wenn ein Reporter was voll verkackt und dann die "Entschuldigung, da haben wir wohl ein technisches Problem" Meldung kommt O_o


----------



## Pietiman (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: codes*

RR bitte antworte uns wir benötigen deine Hilfe.


----------



## b34tnu (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: codes*

hoffe das passiert nich in der nächsten ausgabe von pc action


----------



## SixtyNineEyes (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: codes*

an alle weiner und capslocker: diesen monat gibts keinen code..punkt
 nicht mit EAN-code und nicht über geflame
 allerdings ist noch zu klären, was da genau passiert? hat jemand die liste mit den codes in den müll geworfen?


----------



## TheGEG12 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: codes*

was heisst hier an alle weiner??wir haben geld bezahlt und uns wurde in den ausgabe davor versprochen dass in jeder folgenden ein code ist!!ich habe meine achtung einfach verloren......sowas kann man auch groß und auf der website bekannt geben dass sie "probleme" haben.....ist dass letzte..bitte bannt mich


----------



## freude-one (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

Dann muss ich mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden.

  Das was PC-Games hier gerade betreibt nennt man *unlauteren Wettbewerb*!

  Man hat dem Käufer vor Abschluss des Kaufs eine Eigenschaft zugesichert, die das Produkt nicht hält.

  Es sei denn, der Verkäufer informiert den Käufer vor Abschluss des Kaufvertrages über die geänderte Produkteigenschaften. 
  Also z.B. mit einer solchen Aufschrift auf dem Cover des Magazins "*Achtung der angekündigte BF-Heroes Code ist diesen Monat nicht enthalten!*"

  Wird dies unterlassen, ist der Käufer berechtigt vom Kauf zurück zu treten. 

  Also liebe PC-Games, entweder Sie erstatten mir den Kaufpreis oder ich bekomme den festzugesicherten Code für Battlefield Heroes.

  In Erwartung einer positiven Rückantwort.

  Hochachtungsvoll euer treuer Leser freude-one


----------



## joevandoe (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

Hi,

habe heute einfach das Heft samt rechnung meinen Trafikanten gebracht....Habe dafür eine Gutschrift erhalten, aber immer noch besser als etwas zu kaufen, wo das besagte nicht enthalten ist. Sry aber ich habe schon im Vormonat diese Tortour mitgemacht und 7 Tage auf den Code gewartet. Nun musste ich über den Hrn Rossi erfahren, dass die Aktion auf Eis liegt.... Ich habe im HEft keinerlei Info dass die Aktion verchoben wurde usw.... Bin von der Redaktion nur enttäuscht. Ich rate jedem der sich hinters Licht geführt fühlt sich meiner Aktion anzuschliessen, damit sowas einfach nicht mehr vorkommt. Auch Firmen müssen lernen dass wir Konsumenten auch Rechte haben. 

Lg
ein enttäuschter Leser


----------



## iiiLLuminati (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

Hallo   

  ich lese eig gern PC Games und noch lieber wenn solche Codes mit da bei sind...diese Ausgabe hab ich mir nur wegen dem Code gekauft...hab schon den ganzen Monat drauf gewartet bis endlich die neue raus kommt, und dann so ein S*****!

  Also echt mal...   

  Man könnte das aufs Cover schreiben oder auf der Homepage veröffentlichen...
  Nach meiner Meinung ist das Geldmache    ...komm sagen wir einfach wir haben technische Probleme und wir verkaufen noch eine Ausgabe besser...   

  Und diese Technischen Probleme könnte man auch reparieren in einem Monat oder?!   

 so kann man die Leser enttäuschen und verlieren 

  Dankeschön, dass ich jetzt 6 € leichter bin...     

  Tschüss...

  ein enttäuschter Leser


----------



## freude-one (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*



Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: ...


 Wäre schön wenn sich Fr. Fröhlich hier mal zu Wort melden könnte.

 Oder will PC-Games diese Thema einfach aussitzen?!?


----------



## Pietiman (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

Irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das uns einfach keiner zuhört in der Redaktion denn es ist einfach zu ruihg von ihrer seite aus also lasst uns alle eine email an herrn RR schicken vielleicht bekommen wir dann eine antwort.


----------



## Redox3222 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

LOOOOOL; das ist ja jetzt wohl nicht wahr oder ?, das ist ja mal die übelste Abzocke die ich seit langem gesehen habe. 
Ich hab jetzt nen ganzen Monat auf die Ausgabe gewartet, mir jetzt extra das Heft gekauft  und jetzt muss ich mich wundern, weil nirgendwo was von dem Cod steht ???
(bzw überhaupt was von dem BFH Item)

WTF, wo ist er denn nun ?, Hab mich mal eben schlau gemacht, und herausgefunden das das Problem in einem kleinen grünen Kasten auf der Innenseite steht:
"aus technischen Gründen blaa blii blupp....."

Oh man, wenn ich mir erst mal alles durchlesen muss um zu erfahren das es ein technisches Problem gibt, dann brauche ich mir die Zeitschrift ja garnicht erst kaufen .....

@PC Games:
Habt ihr ein glück das ich keinen Kassenzettel habe, und die Penner im Laden die Zeitschrift net umtauschen. 
Ich hätte gerne mein GELD ZURRÜCK:
UND JETZT ? Wegen Spellforce 3 (was ich schon mehrfach habe, hab ich mir diese Ausgabe nicht gekauft.)

OMG vielleicht sollte ich doch auf eine andere Zeitschrift umsteigen -.-
Erst letzten Monat der Terz mit dem Code und diesen Monat gleich nochmal so ein Ding (

*mein Beileid an alle die so wie ich drauf reingefallen sind*


----------



## joevandoe (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

Hi,

habe mir nun auch die PC Actionausgabe angeguckt. Ebenfalls das gleiche Problem. Ich verstehe nicht wie solch ein Problem über Monate sich ziehen kann. Die Zeitschrift Gamer UK hat dieselbe Aktion ohne Probleme hinter die Bühne gebracht. Ich kaufe mir normal nur die normale Ausgabe aber für den Code habe ich mir die DVDausgabe geholt. Bin echt froh dass ich den Umtausch machen konnte, aber finde es sehr schade das die Redaktion nicht auf die Beschwerden der Leser eingeht.

Naja anscheinend fühlt sich eh keiner Verantwortlich...


----------



## Pietiman (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

Man echt es regt mich sehr auf das wir einfach keine Antwort kriegen der Redaktion ist die Leserschaft anscheinend egal obwohl sich RR doch letztes mal solche mühe gegeben hat und ers ja sogar geschaft hat uns den Code zu beschaffen.

Liebe PC Games wir warten auf Antworten und Lösungen.


----------



## rainer80 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

also ich habe mich nun als Mitgleid registriert und mehrfach abgesendet, habe allerdings noch keine bestätigung seit gestern. Ist der Barcode nur die Untere Nummer oder gehört die rechts nach oben versetzte Zahl auch dazu?


----------



## SixtyNineEyes (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

aussitzen...


----------



## lexxxs (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

was ist da los??????????????
 warum antwortet uns keiner????????????????


----------



## SixtyNineEyes (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*



SixtyNineEyes schrieb:


> aussitzen...


 
 hm, die sitzen das aus, würd ich sagen


----------



## Bonkic (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

ich schätze mal, es geht darum - oder?

[Frage] Wegen der Battlefield Heroes Codes


----------



## SixtyNineEyes (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

danka, ja^^
 hilft mir schon weiter


----------



## Pietiman (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

RR hat mir auf meine email geantwortet er sagte:                                                                              Leider kann ich momentan nichts für euch tun.
Aber die Geschäftsleitung arbeitet an dem Problem.

Naja ich weiss nicht gerade Hoffnungs weckend aber immerhin eine Antwort.


----------



## freude-one (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

gibt es denn die codes in der pc-action ausgabe (ab 14.10.09 im handel)?

 oder ist das ebenfalls für den monat gestrichen?


----------



## kralle74 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

ja die machen das schon


----------



## b34tnu (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

gibts nun codes in der neuen oder nicht? kein lust wieder ne zeitschrift für nix zu kaufen ^^


----------



## Timuhh (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

also ich habe mir die neue PC Action gekauft und wurde jetz schon wieder enttäuscht... habe extra im Laden gekuckt ob i was in der drin steht von wegen die action wurde auch hier gestoppt... somit hab cih sie mir mit gutem gewissen gekauft und was bekomme ich heute für eine Email? 
:Aus technischen Gründen muss unsere exklusive Kollektion für Battlefield Heros leider vorübergehend pausieren.
Aus diesem Grund wurde in der aktuellen Ausgabe unserer Zeitschriften ein Code weder im Heft, noch auf dem Cover zugesichert und kann somit auch nicht nachgeliefert werden.

Leider gab es in den vergangenen Wochen enorm viele Missbrauchsfälle, so dass wir die Notbremse ziehen mussten, um eine Alternative zu finden. Wir haben im Übrigen exakt die selbe Vorgehensweise gewählt wie die Partner von DICE in anderen europäischen Ländern -- nämlich der Aufdruck der individuellen Codes im Heft.

Offenbar scheint die kleinkriminelle Energie hierzulande etwas ausgeprägter zu sein (Stichwort Handycam), denn wir haben eine ganze Reihe enttäuschter Leser, deren Codes nicht (mehr) funktionieren -- weil sie eben schon genutzt waren. Das können wir weder den Lesern noch unserem Leserservice noch DICE zumuten.

Wir sprechen intensiv mit EA, um schnell eine Lösung zu finden, denn uns brennt das Thema auch auf den Nägeln. Wir bitten um Verständnis und noch etwas Geduld -- wir werden auf der Website sowie im Heft ankündigen, wie es weitergeht.

GRRRRR das regt mich  auf -.-
schon zum 2ten mal GELD ZUM FENSTER RAUSGESCHMISSEN !!!!


----------



## Pietiman (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

Sind die jetzt im nächsten drin oder nich


----------



## Loepel (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*



Pietiman schrieb:


> Sind die jetzt im nächsten drin oder nich


also ich hab mir jetzt
 die ausgabe 11/09 geholt und der strich code war der selbe wie bei der 10/09
 trotzdem habe ich die e-mail geschikt aber noch keinen code gekrigt
  :-o       nicht toll


----------



## Teslatier (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

Dann guckt doch einfach vorher in der Zeitung nach, ob was von den Codes drin steht, oder nicht. Im Zweifelsfall einfach nicht kaufen. So schwer kann das doch nicht sein.


----------



## Loepel (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*



Teslatier schrieb:


> Dann guckt doch einfach vorher in der Zeitung nach, ob was von den Codes drin steht, oder nicht. Im Zweifelsfall einfach nicht kaufen. So schwer kann das doch nicht sein.


 ich bin von ausgegangen,weil welche schon weitere teile des anzuges in BFH haben !!!


----------



## b34tnu (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

die in england und ein paar frühe closed beta user haben das set schon komplett


----------



## cougar2010 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

in der aktuellen Ausgabe (12/2009) steht jetzt folgendes:





> Für all jene, die sehnsüchtig auf die versprochenen Rüstungsteile für Battlefiled Heroes warten: Bitte noch etwas Geduld - wir bereiten ein umfangreiches Paket für die Ausgabe 13/09 vor.


 Für mich als Abonnent zwar finanziell nicht weiter schlimm, weil ich eh alle Ausgaben bekomme, aber rein von der Sache her echt schade mit der Verzögerung. Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass in Deutschland soviel mehr Codes geklaut worden sein sollen als in anderen Ländern. Und warum hat man's nicht einfach auf den Datenträger gepackt? Den hätte man nicht einfach abfotografieren können sondern erstmal wirklich physisch klauen müssen.


----------



## Pietiman (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

Toll dann kauf ich mir eben erst die ausgabe 13/9
da ich sie mir nur wegen der Codes kaufe also erwarte ich alle drei verpassten codes und eine entschädigung dafür das viele sich das magazin gekauft haben und dann nur ganz klein gedruckt da stand das er nicht drin is (der Code).


----------



## joevandoe (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

Omg, wieder ein Monat verstrichen und die redaktion hat das Problem immer noch nichtgebacken bekommen. Mann wird zuerst vertröstet auf die nächste Ausgabe und nun wieder nichts. Leider fühle ich mich als Leser mehr als nur verarscht (sry aber da nehm ich mir kein Blatt mehr vor dem Munde), Letztes Monat habt ihr den Lesern versprochen das wir wieder die Teile für die Rüssi bekommen, und nun versprecht Ihr wieder das es beim nächsten mal klappen wird. ich habe mir mittlerweile BF geholt und die Rüssi könnt ihr euch stecken sonst wo hin. Habe Seit der letzten Ausgabe den Umtausch gemacht und diesmal war ich schlauer. Habe mir euer dummes Heft mit den leeren versprechungen gar nicht gekauft und ich habe Recht bekommen. Piete du solltest aufgeben, da dieser Verlag nicht das hält was er verspricht. Ich habe es schon und es ist witzig zu sehen wie weit sie es mit den Lesern treiben....

Naja viel Glück euch noch ich kauf mir lieber eine GameStar....


----------



## Pietiman (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

Nee ich will nicht aufgeben da ich mit einem Freund zusammen diese Rüstung sammle und dan wär das echt coll wen wir gleich aussehen würden. aber trotzdem danke für den rat


----------



## Hanniball12 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

coole Idee von euch ich finde die Aktion cool


----------



## Hanniball12 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

langsam reicht es ich ha schon fast 4 mal die E-mail mit dem barcode meiner Ausgabe an euch geschrieben und den verdammten 
Code für die Heldenrüstung immer noch nicht erhalten


----------



## Postumus (15. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

Ich bin auch mehr als erbost, nachdem ich mir die letzten 2 Ausgaben AUSSCHLIESSLICH wegen den versprochenen Codes gekauft habe... Der Support schickte mir als entschädigung nochmal einen Code für die Schuhe und die Hose - was mir herzlich wenig gebracht hat, nachdem ich diese Artikel schon besitze und mich eigentlich auf neue Items gefreut hatte... Seither werden meine Mails vom Support schlichtweg ignoriert!!!

Selbst wenn es an dieser Stelle Kompliklationen von Seitens der PCGAMES gibt, bin ich als Kunde der Geschädigte und habe Anspruch auf Entschädigung ( Verbraucherschutzgesetz )...

Mir erscheint es äußerst frech, dass keinerlei weitere Informationen an den Kunden weitergeleitet werden, weshalb es nicht klappt über die DVD die neuen Codes zu bekommen, und warum man sich immernoch nicht darum kümmert, dass die Geschädigten zufrieden gestellt werden...

Aber auch ich werde Konsequenzen daraus ziehen, und mir das nächste mal 2 mal überlegen, ob ich mir eine PCGAMES kaufe, oder mich doch mal wieder für einen der Kokurrenten entscheide...

In diesem Sinne, einen lieben Gruß an die Redaktion.


----------



## Pietiman (16. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

Seht ihr liebe PC Games Redaktion durch unsere unwissenheit über die geschenisse verlieren si einige Leser nur dadurch das Sie uns nicht am Geschehen teil haben lassen und uns nicht Informieren Obwohl es doch eigentlich kein Problem sein sollte oder ???

Also würde ich Vorschlagen Sie informieren uns immer über den aktuellen Stand der Dinge damit diese verzögerung auch mitvollzogen werden kann und wir verstehen was ihnen solche mühe bereitet.

Danke für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit (auch wenn es wahrscheinlich niemand der Redaktion liest).


----------



## DiChT-Ger-Linde0815 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

Hallo

 Wie ist das Nun Also für mein Royal Gunner Hab ich ja die schuhe und die Hose schon! aus ausgabe 10/09!

 11/09 Hab ich verpasst! war da nix drinne?  Hatte mich anfangs schon geärgert das ich das Heft Verpasst hab!

 NUN hab ich mir gerad die ausgabe 12/09 gekauft und muss feststellen die 6,99€ für die extendet version für den Popps waren weil da ja auch nix drinne ist ! und das Ganz klein Geduckte das da nix drinne ist hab ich erst zuhause gelesen!   

 Wie Gehts Nun Weiter Bekomme ich Mein Royal Noch Fertig? 

 Bitte Klärt Mich jemand auf ! 

 Greetz Linde vom Team Dicht www.Team-dicht.com


----------



## cougar2010 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

Tja wie sag ich's neutral? Es ist in 13/09 wie's scheint auch nix drin. War heute für mich als Abonnent im Briefkasten, hab jede Seite einzeln durchgeschaut, hab vorne den grünen Kasten 2x durchgelesen um auch ja nichts zu übersehen. Aber entweder ich hab's überlesen oder es ist halt (wieder mal) einfach nichts drin. Irgendwie enttäuschend, aber was sag ich...


----------



## Divitiacus (24. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

Ich bin ein wirklich treuer Abonent und ich mag eure Zeitschrift sehr. Ich habe auch nicht ganz verstanden warum sich hier viele so dermaßen aufregen das ihr das noch nicht gebacken bekomment habt. Ich hab immer gedacht dass das alles noch kommt. Ich kann warten. Als ihr dann in der Ausgabe 12/9 ein "umfangreiches" Paket angekündigt habt, dachte ich das es endlich weiter geht , oder das wir zumindestens etwas anderes für BF Heroes bekommen würden. Ich hole also voller freude das Heft 13/9 aus dem Briefkasten. Als ich den Shakes and Fidget 10 Euro Gutschein auf der Titelseite pranken sehe beschleicht mich ein übles Gefühl, ich blättere hastig die Seiten durch und lese (ähnlich wie cougar2010) die ersten Seiten mehrmals durch. Nichts. KEIN BF HEROES. Ihr verliert nichtmal ein Satz über eure ach so tolle Aktion. Soll dieser 10 Euro Gutschein für ein BROWSERGAME uns jetzt alle zufrieden stellen? Denkt ihr echt das wir jetzt alle denken ,,Oh ich hab zwar nicht meine deutschland exklusive PCGames Heldenausrüstung aber gott sei dank habe ich jetzt einen 10 Euro Gutschein für PILZE in einem BROWSERSPIEL." Wie ich oben schon erwähnt habe mag ich eure Zeitschrift wirklich und ich lese sie auch nicht wegen solchen Aktionen. Ich konnte euch alles verzeihen. Dass es sich verzögert, ok, Es war wirklich etwas naiv von euch zu glauben das die Codes auf der DVD sicher wären aber egal,halb so schlimm. Hauptsache sie kommen irgendwann. Aber uns jetzt mit so einem MÜLL abzuspeisen und uns im vorherigen Heft noch freude auf ein "umfangreiches Paket" zu machen halte ich wirklich für eine Frechheit. Ich hoffe sehr dass ich das falsch verstanden habe und das die Klamotten oder etwas für BF Heroes noch kommt. Aber ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht mehr daran. Das war wirklich ein Schlag in den Magen. Ich werde jetzt zwar nicht aufhören eure Zeitschrift zu lesen, aber ich bin trotzdem ziemlich enttäuscht und hoffe das so etwas nicht mehr vorkommt.


----------



## DiChT-Ger-Linde0815 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

Was wie NIx?

 Auch auf der DVD kein hinweis?   

 mmmmm Sollte ich mir nun heut die zeitung holen oder nicht? mmmmmmm Fraglich!


----------



## Fox2k7 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

@Divitiacus

 kann dir nur  zustimmen  ich  hab im anderen thread schon was dazu geschrieben (Leider hab ich dein text grade ebn erst gesehen )

 aber ich werde mir keine publikation von computec mehr kaufen  dero 10 euro für nen Browser game  echt ich dachte nur WTF  das ist  nicht mehr schön  war die aktion nur ein windei um die verkäufe anzutreiben ? ich seh fasttaglich beim zocken  leute mit der ausrüstung rumlaufen  und ich könnte jedes mal vor wut platzen


----------



## lexxxs (25. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

das ist doch unglaublich, jetzt schon 2 monate verstrichen und wieder nix, langsam ist es nicht mehr lustig, warum gibt es keine ankündigung ob es überhaupt noch erscheind? wenn ja dann wann? es wäre nicht schlecht wenn die zeitschrift eine stellungnahme abgibt?


----------



## deadp0oL (25. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

Eigentlich wollt ich fragen, ob ichs übersehen habe, aber das hier spricht bände. Kein weiterer Kommentar mehr nötig -.-


----------



## Boesor (25. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

_DICE als Anbieter von Battlefield Heroes hat
 sich dazu entschieden, die Gutschein-Politik zu überarbeiten und die
 Rüstungsteile-Aktion nicht fortzusetzen. Wir bedauern diese
 Entscheidung sehr und entschuldigen uns bei allen Fans von Battlefield
 Heroes._

 Quelle: Petra Fröhlich.


 Tut mir leid.


----------



## cougar2010 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*



Boesor schrieb:


> _DICE als Anbieter von Battlefield Heroes hat
> sich dazu entschieden, die Gutschein-Politik zu überarbeiten und die
> Rüstungsteile-Aktion nicht fortzusetzen. Wir bedauern diese
> Entscheidung sehr und entschuldigen uns bei allen Fans von Battlefield
> ...


 Wo steht das, bitte?


----------



## Pietiman (26. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

Das glaub ich wohl kaum meinst du wir sind blöd die brechen doch net einfach ab wenn sie einen tag vorher noch schreiben das der Code später kommt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boesor (26. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*



cougar2010 schrieb:


> Boesor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > _DICE als Anbieter von Battlefield Heroes hat
> ...


 Das ist eine offizielle Information der redaktion an die Moderatoren zur Weitergabe auf nachfrage
 Mehr weiss ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## crackajack (26. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

Hier wurde es auch von der Redaktion geäußert:
    http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Meinungen-zum-Heft-und-zur-DVD/Battlefield-Heroes-Code-in-PcGames-13/09-8350687.html:8355226
 http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Meinungen-zum-Heft-und-zur-DVD/Battlefield-Heroes-Code-in-PcGames-13/09-8350687.html:8357586


----------



## Boesor (26. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*



Pietiman schrieb:


> Das glaub ich wohl kaum meinst du wir sind blöd die brechen doch net einfach ab wenn sie einen tag vorher noch schreiben das der Code später kommt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Hmmm ja, dann müsste ich mir das wohl ausgedacht haben, wozu mir aber partout kein grund einfallen mag.
 Und irgendwie ist es ja leider auch so, dass es bislang keine weiteren Codes gab, was leider meine weitergegebene Info stützt.


----------



## Pietiman (26. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

Ja dann gib uns doch mal den Link zu der Info.


----------



## cougar2010 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

Hier kann man sich im BF:H Forum an der Umfrage beteiligen. Vielleicht mach DICE ja was:
http://www.battlefieldheroes.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=87466


----------



## Boesor (26. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*



Pietiman schrieb:


> Ja dann gib uns doch mal den Link zu der Info.


 Ich glaube ich erwähnte es schon, aber das war eine Information für die Moderatoren hier, die kann ich dir nicht verlinken.
 Ich habs kopiert und wer es mir nicht glauben will darf gerne noch 100 Ausgaben auf die Codes warten.
 Nur bitte keine Beschwerden, man habe ja von nichts gewusst...


----------



## Pietiman (28. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

Und uns würde man das ja nicht sagen ???

Deine Aussage ist äusserst fragwürdig also rate ich allen die das hier lesen behandeln sie diese als Gerücht (vorerst).


----------



## DiChT-Ger-Linde0815 (28. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

Naja so unwarscheinlich ist es nicht!

 Selbst in der BFH forum comunity wird schon darüber gesprochen

 http://www.battlefieldheroes.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=87466

 Siehe hier    ^

 Ich denke mal die Codes Können wir uns in die Haare schmieren und müssen damit leb das wir nur die schuhe und die stutzen bekommen haben !


----------



## Boesor (29. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*



Pietiman schrieb:


> Und uns würde man das ja nicht sagen ???
> 
> Deine Aussage ist äusserst fragwürdig also rate ich allen die das hier lesen behandeln sie diese als Gerücht (vorerst).


 Hmmm, erinnert mich jetzt aber ehrlich gesagt ein wenig an ein Kind, welches die Hände vor die Augen hält und dabei singt: "Ich bin nicht da, mich kann keiner sehen."


----------



## crackajack (30. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*



Pietiman schrieb:


> Und uns würde man das ja nicht sagen ???
> 
> Deine Aussage ist äusserst fragwürdig also rate ich allen die das hier lesen behandeln sie diese als Gerücht (vorerst).


Was gibt's an diesen beiden Links nicht zu glauben?



crackajack schrieb:


> Hier wurde es auch von der Redaktion geäußert:
> http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Meinungen-zum-Heft-und-zur-DVD/Battlefield-Heroes-Code-in-PcGames-13/09-8350687.html:8355226
> http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Meinungen-zum-Heft-und-zur-DVD/Battlefield-Heroes-Code-in-PcGames-13/09-8350687.html:8357586


----------



## Pietiman (30. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

Ja nee das darf doch wohl echt nicht sein obwohl es mir langsam dämmert aber wiso ist das so Schwierig uns zu Informieren meinen die alle schauen immer auf dieses Forum nee also wieso bestätigen sie es denn nicht endlich hier hallo Liebe PC Games Redaktion bitte melden sie es hier damit es endlich alle wissen.


----------



## Redox3222 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*



Pietiman schrieb:


> Ja nee das darf doch wohl echt nicht sein obwohl es mir langsam dämmert aber wiso ist das so Schwierig uns zu Informieren meinen die alle schauen immer auf dieses Forum nee also wieso bestätigen sie es denn nicht endlich hier hallo Liebe PC Games Redaktion bitte melden sie es hier damit es endlich alle wissen.


   Da geb ich dir recht.

   ______________________________________________

   Zu der ganzen Sache
   LOOOOOL
   mehr fällt mir da echt nicht mehr ein.
 
 
   ______________________________________________
   ______________________________________________
   ______________________________________________ 
  Wo bekomme ich jetzt die restlichen Teile her?
  btw in England hat das doch mit den Codes geklappt oder?

  PS: Ich verstehe immer noch nicht was an dem Code so kompliziert ist ..... *verwirrt* 


 VIELLEICHT HAT DAS AUCH WAS DAMIT ZU TUN:
 EA will einfach schnell Kohle machen, und hat sich die Sache mit den Klamotten wohl anders überlegt:
 http://www.battlefieldheroes.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=89646&page=1
 Gibt ne riesen Diskusion. Hauptgrund ist das bei BFH die Preise ver 10xFacht wurden und sich das keiner gefallen lassen will.


----------



## Deluxe1990 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Special - Battlefield Heroes: Battlefield Heroes: Exklusive Codes für die PC Games Heldenausrüstung*

Hi ich wollte nur schreiben das ich auch ein riesen BFH fan bin spiele auch im größten deutschen clan aber die aktion war ....  aber was ich noch dazu schreiben wollte ist das wer den code für das browsergame nicht braucht kann ihn gerne mir schicken weil zufällig spiele ich das game auch^^


----------



## GodsDoc (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: yeah i missed it too. Bad EA and Dice *

von mir aus die logische reaktion wäre ja das pcGames uns die Ausrüstung spendiert....


----------

